# Why do people move to Portugal?



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

It is perhaps a sign of the times that our recent online poll attracted a relatively small number of votes from those living in Portugal, offering reasons why they moved to the country. Historically, Portugal has been a very popular destination for many European expats and indeed the UK expat community has been very active [...]

Click to read the full news article: Why do people move to Portugal?...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Wasn't aware you had done a poll.


----------



## Waterdog (Oct 24, 2011)

For one who is more than half committed to the Algarve but yet too young to take the final plunge, an interesting & informative article.

From regular visits over the last 10 years, it is apparent that today’s Portugal is different from that of yesteryear & not always for the better but this can be said of a lot of countries.

To me it is obvious that Portugal is still in a significant period of change; possibly a function of the relatively recent revolution (1974) or current financial situation? However, it is also my impression that it goes further than this & is more a case of Portugal catching up with the rest of Europe (the developed world?).

Additionally, as I have observed before, at times, it appears that Portugal consists of distinct 2 countries; the Algrave & the Rest, who have differing, attitudes, values & expectations and at times, limited tolerance for each others' points of view.

Possibly, to give the complete picture, one should ask, where applicable, “Having once relocated to Portugal, why are you now seeking to leave?”

I, for one, will be very interested to read all of the responses to this thread as they may help me make my final decision.

Currently I am in Cyprus (north & south), possibly an alternative final resting place. Where I am seeing a similar situation & hearing the same views (Cyprus is not the same as the good old days & getting very expensive etc). 

Cyprus also had their latest political upheaval (but still to be resolved) in 1974.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Editor said:


> It is perhaps a sign of the times that our recent online poll attracted a relatively small number of votes from those living in Portugal, offering reasons why they moved to the country. Historically, Portugal has been a very popular destination for many European expats and indeed the UK expat community has been very active [...]
> 
> Click to read the full news article: Why do people move to Portugal?...
> Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.



That is something I have missed out on too.


----------



## Waterdog (Oct 24, 2011)

Like Canoeman & Siobhan I also was also unaware of the on-line survey. 

This suggests that the small response could be a result of how the survey was promoted & it follows that this small response may well be unrepresentative. Moreover, as always, the questions asked could have a significant impact on the answers given & the conclusions drawn.

Possibly the Editor (the originator of this thread) could advise & provide stats?

Additionally, as The Editor is requesting comment on the report, possibly a link to the original questionnaire could be provided so that the whole picture could be seen & then commented on.

Notwithstanding the aforesaid, I, like The Editor, would be very interested to see the views/opinions of this report from those who have already relocated to Portugal/Cyprus?

As an aside I have been visiting Portugal & Cyprus over about the same number of years & it is my impression that they are very similar. 

Message? If you like/hate one you will probably hold a similar view of the other.

At the risk of sticking my neck out, I would venture that both are very different/preferable to Spain.


----------



## andyp65 (Sep 22, 2009)

*What poll?*

I, like many others, browse this forum at the very least once a day, Siobhan, I know is on here alot carrying out her duties, if we have not seen anything about an online poll there is a good chance the average viewer on here will have missed it as well. From the percentage figures given I am thinking that only 6 people responded to the poll, i may be wrong, so it does beg the question where was this placed on the forum for people to see and respond to?


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

I never saw it either.


----------



## MarcoCarrico (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi, from what Im aware some reasons remain the same, weather, people, sightseeings and so on, but nowadays Portugal is not as affordable as it used to be specially for the outside euro € expats...


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

I have not seen it either.

Not a very good representative sample if all of us missed it.

Rob


----------



## Waterdog (Oct 24, 2011)

Sent a PM to The Editor when this was first published asking for clarification. To date no response to my PM, so given Andyp65 suggestion that the sample consisted only 6 people, without further detail, it would appear that this subject is dead. Pity


----------

